# how many mpg do you get?



## raggie33 (Oct 1, 2016)

reason I ask is for a few weeks are gas stations had no gas I felt sorry for those in full size trucks I get around 110 mpg city and highway less if I go faster


----------



## Thetasigma (Oct 1, 2016)

15 MPG average, as much as 16-17 MPG if I'm driving only highway. Unfortunately I don't fit in a car.


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 1, 2016)

I am on a scooter is why I get such great mpg there used to be a guy id guess weighed 350 ride a 50 cc scooter he even made it up are steep hills.i have a 150 cc


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Oct 1, 2016)

18-19 mpg city, on the highway it goes between 28-35 depending on traffic. Typically I'm doing city driving so 18-19 is average for me however I do so few miles it doesn't really matter. Now that the summer is over I'll probably do 20-25 miles of driving a week.



(3.2V6 -5 spd auto)


----------



## bdogps (Oct 1, 2016)

"1 highway, 0 city," Rainier Wolfcastle.


----------



## Thetasigma (Oct 1, 2016)

bdogps said:


> "1 highway, 0 city," Rainier Wolfcastle.



Hmm, Hummer from Simpsons right?


----------



## bdogps (Oct 2, 2016)

Thetasigma said:


> Hmm, Hummer from Simpsons right?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSRildGCw64


----------



## vadimax (Oct 2, 2016)

21.2 mpg average. Nissan X-Trail T31 2.5L.


----------



## ven (Oct 2, 2016)

I used to get around 10mpg/12mpg on a good day from the 3L v6 shogun heavily modded. Now i get a frugal 24mpg from the impreza or around 260m to a tank. £1.20 a litre here right now for shell V max.


----------



## harro (Oct 2, 2016)

Driven frugally, about 5 Litres per 100 kms ( i think thats about 45 - 46 mpg ) out of my Golf GTD. Driven normally, not that good ( note; anyone familiar with a Golf will see that its a ' GT SPORT ' 125Kw 350nm. This one is from the last two months of production of the Mk5. Mk6 was called simply ' GTD ', a hell of a lot easier to say, than ' GT SPORT '. Engine wise, the two were identical ).


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 2, 2016)

good input everyone


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Oct 2, 2016)

Last fillup: 41mpg, 2004 Honda Civic 4 door.


----------



## Bdm82 (Oct 2, 2016)

harro said:


> Driven frugally, about 5 Litres per 100 kms ( i think thats about 45 - 46 mpg ) out of my Golf GTD. Driven normally, not that good.


How do you like the GTD? 
It's one of those "shame we don't get that in the US" cars. 

My Q5 TDI (3.0l diesel) gets 27 or 28 most of the time in town (worst 23), and 32 to 36 highway. I'm a spirited driver but I find the summer vs winter fuel blend affects it as much as driving style.


----------



## nfetterly (Oct 2, 2016)

29-30 mpg highway in 6 cylinder Genesis, at about 75 mph. ~450 mile range. Rented an impala a few weeks ago, almost 600 mile range with that on the highway, not nearly as much ooomph as the Genesis though.


----------



## chaosdsm (Oct 2, 2016)

raggie33 said:


> reason I ask is for a few weeks are gas stations had no gas I felt sorry for those in full size trucks I get around 110 mpg city and highway less if I go faster



110mpg??? What kind of vehicle???

Without A/C running & a heavy foot (0-60 in 10-12 seconds on average, but rarely do more than 2 or 3 MPH over speed limit if that)
Local city driving 5 - 7 miles one way to/from work = 26-27mpg (last tank refill worked out to 26.82MPG driving only to/from work which is 11.3 miles round trip)
Long trips (75+ miles one way):
@ 55MPH = 43-45MPG 
@ 60MPH = 40-42MPG 
@ 65MPH = 37-39MPG 

running the A/C drops local 3-4 MPG & long trips by about 2 MPG

2010 HHR 2.2L Ecotec 4 cylinder - mileage determined by fill tank before trip, drive, & divide trip mileage by gallons needed to refill tank after trip.

My last long trip had about 22 miles of city driving (25 - 45MPH + stop & go) plus 226 miles open road @ about 62MPH avg (speed limits were 55 - 70 with majority at 65MPH) with A/C running about 1/2 the trip. Total trip mileage starting and ending at gas station I filled up then refueled at was 248 miles, took 7.042 gallons to refill tank for an average of 35.22MPG.


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 2, 2016)

chaosdsm said:


> 110mpg??? What kind of vehicle???
> 
> Without A/C running & a heavy foot (0-60 in 10-12 seconds on average, but rarely do more than 2 or 3 MPH over speed limit if that)
> Local city driving 5 - 7 miles one way to/from work = 26-27mpg (last tank refill worked out to 26.82MPG driving only to/from work which is 11.3 miles round trip)
> ...


Honda pcx


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 2, 2016)

I have a company gas card. 
I have no idea what my mpg is. When it gets to a quarter I fill it up.


----------



## RollerBoySE (Oct 2, 2016)

Volvo C70 (250 bhp automatic)
City: 22 mpg
Highway: 30 mpg


----------



## Poppy (Oct 2, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> I have a company gas card.
> I have no idea what my mpg is. When it gets to a quarter I fill it up.



LOL... that's great! 

I get 150 passenger miles per gallon highway and 
120 passenger miles per gallon City.
Of course if you are talking inner city, then mileage may drop to 96 passenger MPG.


I have a 6 passenger vehicle, and most miles are driven with one to three people in the car.

There was a time that I had a 350 cc honda, and got 50 mpg with it (city). I guess with a passenger it would drop a little. So let's say it would get 90 passenger miles per gallon.


----------



## magellan (Oct 2, 2016)

On my Lexus LS460 around town is only about 17 MPG. Highway I can get 27 if I'm careful.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 2, 2016)

320 HP, 09 Cadillac STS V8. I average about 32 SPG. That's smiles per gallon.  Unless The Lovely Mrs. Gardener is accompanying me; then it's a lot less. :tsk: 

~ Chance 

The only commuting this Caddy does is to church on Sunday. The rest of the time it's driven for fun.


----------



## blah9 (Oct 3, 2016)

I recently switched from an old Jeep Cherokee to a brand new Jetta and my highway gas mileage went from 17 to 43 haha. I'm having a blast!


----------



## harro (Oct 3, 2016)

Bdm82 said:


> How do you like the GTD?
> It's one of those "shame we don't get that in the US" cars.
> 
> My Q5 TDI (3.0l diesel) gets 27 or 28 most of the time in town (worst 23), and 32 to 36 highway. I'm a spirited driver but I find the summer vs winter fuel blend affects it as much as driving style.



Its not a bad car, it suits my needs. I'm by no means a revhead, so the diesel is good in that regard. When you do have a bit of a go, that 350 nm of torque, in a relatively light car, can be fun. It also doesnt suffer any of the dsg or injection ailments that have plagued VW ( of their own doing ), of late. The dsg is the same 6 speed one from the GTI and R32, not the 7 speed problembox.

Thats pretty good mileage from the Q5. Correct me if im wrong, that 3 lt is a V6?


----------



## markr6 (Oct 3, 2016)

I have a 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee. 3.7L V6 4x4. On average it's about 16.8mpg. When I'm beating around town in the snow or with the AC on, maybe 15. If I'm cruising at 55mph on a highway with no stops, I can squeeze out 22mph in the best of conditions. Cruising at 75mph on the highway gets me about 19 on longer trips.

On a side note, I just test drove a Subaru Outback. I wasn't impressed. I thought it would be a nice transition away from the Jeep for better gas mileage, but saving only $400/year in gas didn't make sense since that would be like 1.5 payments on the new car! I guess you could figure in life of a new car and maintenance, which I will certainly start seeing having a 12 year old Jeep with 126K miles. I've taken such good care of it though, I can't give it up. It looks better than many 6 year old Jeeps and I could say the same for the condition of the under body/frame. I guess I'll keep my eyes open for a good used Jeep for when mine dies.

At $2/gal...keep pumping and I'll keep burning it up!


----------



## orbital (Oct 3, 2016)

+

The last 1300mi on my '17 Santa Fe Sport, I averaged 29.6mpg for all those miles.
I'd say 60~70% of that is highway speeds

Not terrible mileage for a medium size vehicle
*
Direct Injection makes a big difference*


----------



## beetleguise (Oct 3, 2016)

52.8. Jetta tdi.


----------



## RBR (Oct 7, 2016)

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 7, 2016)

RBR said:


> Average is about 44mpg with a BMW 120D at approx. 50% highway, 30% state road and 20% city traffic.
> 
> Not the very best mileage but we drive a bit faster here, cruising highways is at about 90mph - 100mph. Depends also on tires, higher mileage on winter tires, lower on summer socks.
> 
> ...



90 to 100mph! You drive like Chuck Norris! :devil: 

~ C.G.


----------



## RBR (Oct 7, 2016)

.....


----------



## LeanBurn (Oct 7, 2016)

Corolla,
usually get between 5.0L/100km (47mpgUS) and 5.6 L/100km (42mpgUS)


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 8, 2016)

Normal average of 29-30 mpg for urban driving in 2013 Elantra GT. Best pure highway (70 mph and A/C) was 36.5 mpg.

Geoff


----------



## sgt253 (Oct 8, 2016)

2011 Suzuki Kizashi with CVT transmission. Averaging 30.7 mpg in mixed driving at 35 mph average.


----------



## vadimax (Oct 8, 2016)

Gentlemen, where have you found so long hills to drive down and all the way wind in the back?


----------



## degarb (Oct 8, 2016)

We used to get 40 mph in 1979 Tercel, seating 2 adults and 5 kids-the 2 smallest children were semi effective lookouts for fast coming cars coming up from the rear, not breaking behind the vehicle-though their shrieks were hard to hear over the din of the other children, the road, and the loud tail pipes of the era.

I really think gas fuel cells are the future. In 2000 the car company chief concern was that the car would be too reliable, with no moving parts. Now, you can count on your power doors, power windows, built in GPS, auto pilot, etc to start to flake out in 5 years, making the car unusable unless you throw thousands at the problem. Failing battery packs, computer glitching, broken bluetoothe, are a plus too.

Now, with that hurdle cleared, new revenue streams to tap, even with a reliable engine, I think it the decade of the 100 mpg gas powered fuel cell is coming upon us.

http://newenergyandfuel.com/http:/n...ll-directly-fueled-with-jet-fuel-or-gasoline/

http://whyfiles.org/069renew_energy/5.html

https://www.technologyreview.com/s/426252/gasoline-fuel-cell-would-boost-electric-car-range/


----------



## Capolini (Oct 8, 2016)

26 MPG city and 36 MPG highway- 2014 Hyundai Accent


----------



## smokinbasser (Oct 8, 2016)

I get about 18 mpg in the full sized Explorer used for grocery store runs and travel destinations, about 27mpg in the Mercedes Benz SLK 230 ( little 4 cylinder with a supercharger) for around town runs like diners and magazine shop visits and family visits


----------



## KG_Tuning (Oct 9, 2016)

I have a 333bhp Subaru WRX that averages 30-34mpg, and up to 40mpg on a long run on level ground. It's partially stripped, remapped and the transmission is pretty efficient anyway for a 4x4 performance car. Unlike the thirsty EVO and STi.

I've managed a 12.4 at the drag strip recording a 0-60mph of 3.8secs with spinning budget tyres!


----------



## Julian Holtz (Oct 10, 2016)

28.5 in a 1997 Toyota Carina 1.8 station wagon.


----------



## torchsarecool (Oct 10, 2016)

Landrover discovery series 2 4.0 V8 I get 10mpg around town. Maybe 20 on a long run. Wanted a diesel one ideally but this one was really tidy so the V8 was a compromise


----------



## ven (Oct 10, 2016)

torchsarecool said:


> Landrover discovery series 2 4.0 V8 I get 10mpg around town. Maybe 20 on a long run. Wanted a diesel one ideally but this one was really tidy so the V8 was a compromise




OUCH, i used to feel your pain! 10/12mpg................never seemed to go up tbh, cost an arm and a leg. Looking back, must have been £300 a month on average in fuel, sometimes more.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 10, 2016)

Gettin' the big 9.6 mpg in the Dodge Ram the company just provided me. That's with a bed cover. Big ole 4x4 with a Hemi that'll pass everything _but_ a gas station. 

My Mercury van gets 16+/- city and 30+/- highway with me driving. My Prelude... that's getting _years_ from a tank full all siiting still broken down. But when it's alive it's good for about 25 highway or city. My Ranger is a sipper and gets 30-40 mpg depending on how flat the terrain is. Any ole hill requires a down shift so there goes the mpg...


----------



## torchsarecool (Oct 10, 2016)

ven said:


> OUCH, i used to feel your pain! 10/12mpg................never seemed to go up tbh, cost an arm and a leg. Looking back, must have been £300 a month on average in fuel, sometimes more.



Lol..that shogun looked cool though. I've fingers crossed for some snow this winter to make it pay off! Though don't get much near Blackpool


----------



## orbital (Apr 3, 2017)

Bdm82 said:


> .. spirited driver but I find the summer vs winter fuel blend affects it as much as driving style.



+

Kept track of my mpg on winter blend gas & I'v lost *nearly 7% 

*In a couple months I'll have a full year of averaged mpg
it'll be over 28mpg using winter & summer blends in my Sante Fe Sport

I use manual shifting about 25% of the time 

______________________________________________

btw: _coasting _is the best way to save gas, especially if you have lots of hills
just don't be squirrelly about it or unsafe


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Apr 3, 2017)

Bdm82 said:


> How do you like the GTD?
> It's one of those "shame we don't get that in the US" cars.
> 
> My Q5 TDI (3.0l diesel) gets 27 or 28 most of the time in town (worst 23), and 32 to 36 highway. I'm a spirited driver but I find the summer vs winter fuel blend affects it as much as driving style.


Not knocking the Golf or the owner. But the only reason to own one is for economy. They are dull otherwise. Slower, less refined and less fun than their petrol counterparts. 

The UK and EU have also obsessed over co2 so many are taxed heavily for high co2 outputs. Diesels tend to have lower co2.

basically what I'm saying is. If you live in the USA you are not remotely missing out by not getting such dull cars. And largely for the fact that your fuel costs vs your income are a far better ratio than in other parts of the world. So running a petrol (aka 'gas') powered car is far less of a hardship.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Apr 3, 2017)

KG_Tuning said:


> I have a 333bhp Subaru WRX that averages 30-34mpg, and up to 40mpg on a long run on level ground. It's partially stripped, remapped and the transmission is pretty efficient anyway for a 4x4 performance car. Unlike the thirsty EVO and STi.
> 
> I've managed a 12.4 at the drag strip recording a 0-60mph of 3.8secs with spinning budget tyres!




Having owned an Impreza I know that the only way to get close to 30-34mpg AVERAGE is to never use the power, revs and stick to cruising at 50-60mph. 

"Real world" mixed averages are going to be mid 20's (imperial gallons or low 20's US gallons). And that'll be on superunleaded fuel which is more pricey. Meaning a pence per mile average correction to 95 RON will probably knock circa 2mpg off the average number.


----------



## AVService (Apr 3, 2017)

Its funny but I get almost 30mpg in by biggest car and I mean biggest by a long margin too!

2005 Sprinter 118,same mpg no matter how I drive or what I am pulling too?

My Fit got around 40mpg and its replacement CRV gets maybe 28mpg on a long trip but more like 20mpg around town.

The V8 Tundra 4wd,I do not really even care to know.


----------



## Bdm82 (Apr 3, 2017)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> Not knocking the Golf or the owner. But the only reason to own one is for economy. They are dull otherwise. Slower, less refined and less fun than their petrol counterparts.
> 
> The UK and EU have also obsessed over co2 so many are taxed heavily for high co2 outputs. Diesels tend to have lower co2.
> 
> basically what I'm saying is. If you live in the USA you are not remotely missing out by not getting such dull cars. And largely for the fact that your fuel costs vs your income are a far better ratio than in other parts of the world. So running a petrol (aka 'gas') powered car is far less of a hardship.



Gotcha. The reason I was curious is because I have the bigger 3.0L tdi in my Q5. The 428 lb-ft torque is so much fun, though it is a heavier vehicle. Here in the states we have the SQ5 with gas only, but my understanding is you have an SQ5 diesel. Hearing of the gtd, I wondered if it would be similar. Sounds like not so much...


Chicken Drumstick said:


> Having owned an Impreza I know that the only way to get close to 30-34mpg AVERAGE is to never use the power, revs and stick to cruising at 50-60mph.
> 
> "Real world" mixed averages are going to be mid 20's (imperial gallons or low 20's US gallons). And that'll be on superunleaded fuel which is more pricey. Meaning a pence per mile average correction to 95 RON will probably knock circa 2mpg off the average number.


My 05 wrx was an awesome car. Miss that thing. Lots. With or without the Cobb tune and other mods, 28 mpg was about tops. If I was driving around town playing in the snow, 14. How someone could get 34 is beyond me as well... but good for them...


----------



## Thetasigma (Apr 3, 2017)

10 city and 15 highway on winter blend in a 2006 F150. Sad thing is the old truck had better mileage, 4WD, better acceleration and low end power, way more comfortable interior, better fabric, fewer engine issues, and easier to work on.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 3, 2017)

Just took a trip to the coast in my wife's new CRV. I'm fairly amazed at how well that peanut of a turbo 1.5 with a CVT performs. Gets up to speed pretty quick, with little drama, and it got an honest 35.7 mpg at return fill-up. The miles driven (385) were about 80% highway and I did keep to the speed limit. Wife's been getting 29-30 mpg in her around the town driving.

Geoff


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 4, 2017)

Flying Turtle said:


> Just took a trip to the coast in my wife's new CRV. I'm fairly amazed at how well that peanut of a turbo 1.5 with a CVT performs. Gets up to speed pretty quick, with little drama, and it got an honest 35.7 mpg at return fill-up. The miles driven (385) were about 80% highway and I did keep to the speed limit. Wife's been getting 29-30 mpg in her around the town driving.
> 
> Geoff


Bought my wife a '16 crv for her birthday and we've just about put 2k mi on it, we're getting avg 29mpg. We chose the larger engine but has the cvt. So far we're very happy with it. Our last car was a civic lx and it was only getting 23c 25hwy. But that was an '04


----------



## Need a Light? (Apr 4, 2017)

00 Camry CE with a 2.2 and a 5 speed, haven't been able to fill the tank for a while, but when I got it about 2 years ago, I could get 30ish average. 

Then as a delivery driver it went to about 24 average. 

Gets around 25mpg mixed highway/city/back roads, which is okay. I'd rather have the 3.0 v6 with the 5 speed, almost 200hp and same mileage...

But it was only $800, and I've got maybe $4-500 in parts in it over the course of about 37k miles (about 165k now) so I like it.


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 4, 2017)

2016 sonata, get around 30-32 on highway, without traffic, in the city (nyc) in summer time with ac on, around 20


----------



## Illum (Apr 4, 2017)

Depends on where I drive, how I drive, and if I'm dragging something on the hitch. City 20.6, highway 21.5, dragging the fat trailer and loaded with lawn equipment 9....


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 4, 2017)

I drive a 2002 Prius, and I drive it like any car. I am still getting 55 MPG if I do a reasonable speed on the freeway. That includes up and down coastal hills. Drops to 50 mph if I'm driving 70. 

I drive it so little that the engine seldom comes to temperature, so city driving (2 miles at a time) is only 37. Longer city trips go up to the mid 40s. 

Not too bad for a 15 year old car with 147,000 miles on it.


----------



## vadimax (Apr 5, 2017)

Nissan X-Trail T31 2.5L -- 19.6 mpg average. Once upon a time could not drive fast on a highway because of repair works and immediate consumption fell to 39.2 mpg. But it was boooring


----------



## Julian Holtz (Jun 30, 2017)

Julian Holtz said:


> 28.5 in a 1997 Toyota Carina 1.8 station wagon.


33.6 since I replaced the thermostat. :thumbsup:


----------



## wjv (Sep 1, 2017)

2013 KIA RIO
Can get 40 mpg on the highway if I keep it at 65, by 36-37 is more realistic.
Add some city driving and I can be down to 31-32.


----------



## moldyoldy (Sep 3, 2017)

2015 Subaru Outback CVT 2.5L: 40-41 mpg highway, ~34-35 mpg mixed around town. this has the louvers in front that shut at highway speeds, contributing to less airflow thru the engine compartment.
2015 Subaru Forester CVT 2.5L: 36-37 mpg highway, 32-33 mpg mixed around town. no louvers and a higher body profile == increased wind resistance.
2015 Subaru Forester manual xmsn 2.5L: ~34-35 highway, ~30 mpg primarily city driving. not much on freeways.
In the winter, all these Autos drop to 30mpg or a bit less due to outside temps & air/fuel mixture.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 4, 2017)

41.5 in my Toyota Hybrid


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 4, 2017)

My '07 CR-V gets just over 30 MPG on a flat surface @ 80 MPH, but California isn't flat, and I don't always do 80..



bykfixer said:


> Gettin' the big 9.6 mpg in the Dodge Ram the company just provided me. That's with a bed cover.



Bed cover reduces gas mileage, always leave the bed open and tailgate closed.


----------



## moldyoldy (Sep 5, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> My '07 CR-V gets just over 30 MPG on a flat surface @ 80 MPH, but California isn't flat, and I don't always do 80..
> 
> 
> 
> Bed cover reduces gas mileage, always leave the bed open and tailgate closed.



^ confirmed !

Thanks Star Halo!


----------



## vadimax (Sep 5, 2017)

moldyoldy said:


> ^ confirmed !
> 
> Thanks Star Halo!



Aerodynamics is funny science. Not all vortexes are bad.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 5, 2017)

That's bizarre! I'm going to chop off the top of my Jeep


----------



## vadimax (Sep 5, 2017)

markr6 said:


> That's bizarre! I'm going to chop off the top of my Jeep



Better make it "Unlimited" -- longer body has better MPG


----------



## Elmie (Sep 17, 2017)

Wife's 2014 Volt - 379 mpg L O L
2016 X3 diesel - 29 mpg 90% city driving 
2007 911 GT3 - 16 mpg

Volt has been simply amazing. Her last visit to the gas station was this last January.


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 17, 2017)

I've owned a number of vehicles in recent years:


*1995 Ford Ranger* _(2.3L I4, 5spd manual, extended cab, longbed, camper cover)_: Managed something like 27 highway / 20 city. Allegedly had "economy" gearing that made onramps, climbing hills, and passing quite challenging. I recall a ~1-2 MPG bump once I removed the several hundred pounds of junk I was hauling for quite some time in the bed. I don't particularly miss this vehicle due to its terribly anemic engine.
*1996 Ford F150* _(Longbed, 4spd auto, 4WD, 5.0L V8, lifted by previous owner to the point that this really tall fella could *just* step into it)_: This vehicle was a pig: ~12 highway / ~10 city to the extent that I cared to calculate. It looked it too - dings, scratches, and gouges visible from all angles that it carried better - as the last of the square-bodied Fords - than modern aero trucks. On the precious few occasions that I made road trips, I was thankful that it had dual fuel tanks and could carry almost 40 gallons of gas. I miss this vehicle - it was an excellent occasional-use work truck despite its constant tale of low-level mechanical woes and despite its tendency to break suspension components going off road.
[*]*2003 Ford Ranger* _(3.0L V6, 5spd manual, extended cab, *initially* with camper cover)_: I've seen around 25 highway / 20 city fairly consistently. Didn't notice much of a change when I removed the camper cover which I do not miss. Unlike my 1995 Ranger it has little trouble maintaining highway speed, climbing hills, and passing. Still in inventory as a secondary vehicle and despite my fondness for the F150 it's more appropriate for my occasional-use work truck needs.
[*]*2008 Mazda 3* _(2.3L I4, 5spd manual, hatchback)_: 30 highway / 24 city. A fun daily driver that delivered relatively consistent mileage no matter how hard I flogged it; tire wear was the tell in that case since throwing it into corners was the appeal rather than acceleration and deceleration. I'd still have it were it not for the rod knock it suddenly developed, apparently due to no-notice oil loss during a road trip and I wanted neither to spend a huge percentage of its worth on a rebuilt engine nor spend multiple weekends _learning how_ then _attempting_ to rebuild the engine myself.
[*]*2018 Subaru WRX* _(2.0L turbo I4, 6spd manual, sedan)_: ~32 highway / ~20 city. Pretty much all the positives of the 3 but with roughly double the performance _and_ AWD. Accelerates onto the highway with authority and passes with pretty much none of the planning required in all my other vehicles _(save the F150 which tended to encourage other drivers' *planning* to stay out of my way)_. Launch from a stop, smash the gas to get onto the onramp, or execute a few passes where you lurch into a +20MPH overtake and the realtime MPG-O-Meter will let it know what it's cost you instantaneously, this "lap", and for the trip odometer. My work commute is overwhelmingly on local highways and the realities of traffic patterns means that I take different routes to and from to shave some 30+ minutes off time spent driving: the morning commute is a bit too hectic to allow for cruise control but keeping up with traffic I can typically best 30MPG home-to-office; afternoon there's far less traffic and I've gotten as high as 32 office-to-home.



I fully expect my next ride to either be fully electric - with specifications better than those published for Tesla's much-hyped Model 3, for markedly less - or be a strong serial hybrid something like the Chevrolet Volt. I seriously pondered the Chevrolet Volt - and vaguely regretted not having an electric vehicle during the hilarious-yet-infuriating post-Harvey Dallas gas crisis - but the projected reliability, packaging compromises _(rear seat is almost as bad a rumor as it is in 2-door coupes)_, and boring utilitarian-driving philosophy ultimately pushed me to the WRX. I suspect that had I been able to delay the purchase by 1-2 years I would have been rewarded with a plethora of long-range EVs and far better public charging support than exists today. Pluggable hybrids on the other hand are curiously dissatisfying, hard to find with meaningful electric range _(Chevy Volt and BMW i3 seem to be it)_, and few if any look to be in the automakers' development pipelines.


----------



## HarryN (Sep 19, 2017)

I test drove a 2014 bmw 328ID (diesel) the other day. If the rated numbers are anything close to reality, it is not far from hybrid territory.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 19, 2017)

Hybrid for city, diesel for highway.


----------



## moldyoldy (Sep 19, 2017)

idleprocess said:


> I've owned a number of vehicles in recent years:
> 
> *<snip>*
> 
> ...



the salesman that sold 3 Subarus into my family told me that his dealership encourages all of their salesmen to drive each of the Subaru models for a while as a demo vehicle. so, the time came for him to try out the Subaru WRX STI 2.5L Turbo 6spd manual. he made it about a mile down the mixed-speed highway, turned around and drove back to the dealership. His words: "that Auto was simply too hot". His personal Auto is an Impreza....

As for electric vehicles, I looked at them more than once in the US and Germany. Even if the rather short range is adequate for the daily drive, in my view the primary deficit of all electric vehicles are the widely disparate charging methods and connection requirements, charge time notwithstanding. Charging needs to be at/near your residence since charging on the road is nearly unavailable because of incompatible charging connections and methods of payment in Europe. I read many (European) driver tales of wasting serious time driving from location to location attempting to find a compatible charging hookup and a payment method that they could use. no, it is not a case of slide a credit card thru a slot and plug in. major problems with charging any electric Auto in Europe. Not sure if charging electric Autos away from 'home' in the US is really any better. A physician told me that there was a single Auto charging post at the hospital he worked at and the same vehicle was always hooked up. my bottom line: hybrid is OK, all electric is not. On the other hand, from what I hear/read, many hybrid Autos in the US do not really obtain better 'fuel' mileage than a normally aspirated Auto w/o a battery pack. The 'hybrid' aspect simply allows a larger vehicle to be accelerated faster.....


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 19, 2017)

moldyoldy said:


> from what I hear/read, many hybrid Autos in the US do not really obtain better 'fuel' mileage than a normally aspirated Auto w/o a battery pack. The 'hybrid' aspect simply allows a larger vehicle to be accelerated faster.....



There's sort of a grain of truth to that if you're talking about early 90's era economy cars vs current hybrids; a Geo Metro 3-cylinder comes very close mileage-wise versus a current Toyota Prius on the highway, but the Prius' ability to not use the engine around town gives it a sound advantage in the city. The two cars aren't remotely comparable otherwise, the Metro is a death trap by current safety standards, aside from being very small and very slow.


----------



## moldyoldy (Sep 19, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> There's sort of a grain of truth to that if you're talking about early 90's era economy cars vs current hybrids; a Geo Metro 3-cylinder comes very close mileage-wise versus a current Toyota Prius on the highway, but the Prius' ability to not use the engine around town gives it a sound advantage in the city. The two cars aren't remotely comparable otherwise, the Metro is a death trap by current safety standards, aside from being very small and very slow.



I concur with the observation that the Geo Metro is a safety trap. even the Mercedes SMART is not a lot better. 
BTW, Mercedes is offering the electric SMART. 

However to support your observation, here is a site that lists how the Toyota Prius MPG changed over the years.

I acknowledge that my direct experience with engineers driving a Toyota Prius comes from the early 2000 years. 
an engineering manager acquaintance with a Toyota Prius - which I drove a couple times - reported that he resets the MPG indicator once a year: somewhere in the 40-42MPG depending on winter temps.
Another engineering acquaintance upgraded in 2016 to a Toyota Prius V and likes it a lot. 
His Prius V mileage is also impressive - somewhere in the 45-50mpg over the first year.


----------



## orbital (Sep 19, 2017)

+

Mazda Skyactiv-X coming in 2019,, diesel mpg on unleaded

hotlinked image removed
*

compression-ignition*


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 19, 2017)

The Smart FourTwo is infinitely more safe than the quarter-century older Metro; 90's eras cars would fold at the passenger portion of the frame in 40mph tests, similar to the way Chinese cars do today; aside from that the newer car has ABS and a compliment of airbags. Lousy pricing though, the same money would buy you a Honda Fit that gets the same gas mileage but significantly more car in every category.


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 19, 2017)

im going to try for 120 mpg ,


----------



## HarryN (Sep 20, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> Hybrid for city, diesel for highway.



I don't disagree, it is just interesting that the 328ID is rated 31 city / 42 highway, which is pretty respectable for that size vehicle.


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 20, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> Hybrid for city, diesel for highway.



not all hybrids made for city, i had 2011 sonata hybrid, it was great on highways, but in the city it was no better than my 4 cyl accord, in the winter it was even worst, low 20s was norm. ford escape\toyota camry hybrids however are great in the city. my 1996 oldmobille with 3,8l v6 did 19 in the city, but it was larger, and pick up was way better than sonata or accord. so if your intent to drive in the city mostly stay away from sonata hybrid. 
actually some people managed to do about 1000 miles per tank on highway with sonata. but the way you need to drive to do so, is not for everyone. i sure would not drive like that, i hate driving close behind trucks, but it does help with air resistance, and you should not do over 40mph to get that range, so engine does not kick in often. there is a thread on Hyundai forums about it. things people do to save few bucks is unbelievable.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 20, 2017)

alpg88 said:


> things people do to save few bucks is unbelievable.



LOL I hear you. Not for me...somewhat frugal is OK, but I'm not planning on taking it all with me. Some people will drive down the street to pay $2.29 vs $2.33. Four cents x 15gal = $.60. For me, being able to make all right hand turns opposed to getting in/out of the other station is worth the 60 cents. Milk will swing 60 cents and noone blinks an eye.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 20, 2017)

HarryN said:


> I don't disagree, it is just interesting that the 328ID is rated 31 city / 42 highway, which is pretty respectable for that size vehicle.



Because you don't realize how small the 3-series is until you sit in it; it's the same size as a Honda Civic.



alpg88 said:


> things people do to save few bucks is unbelievable.



Google "hypermiling", it's an art form..



markr6 said:


> Some people will drive down the street to pay $2.29 vs $2.33. Four cents x 15gal = $.60.



And they don't realize that if your car recommends premium and you use regular, you lose MPG and thus the few cents per gallon you thought you were gaining..


----------



## moldyoldy (Sep 20, 2017)

^ .... once again StarHalo nails the question of using Regular in a motor designed & tuned for Premium. check here and here.

Thanks StarHalo!


----------



## markr6 (Sep 21, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> And they don't realize that if your car recommends premium and you use regular, you lose MPG and thus the few cents per gallon you thought you were gaining..



Speaking of that, what happened to the usual 10 cent gap? Regular, mid and premium always went something like $2.09, $2.19, $2,29. ALWAYS! Maybe a penny in either direction but that was it. Now it's $2.33, $2.65, $2.99.


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 21, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> Google "hypermiling", it's an art form..
> 
> .



i've done better, we had a long discussion on Hyundai forum about it. yes you are correct hypermiling is the term. however imo, it is just a fancy word for tailgating, and being a danger on the road.


----------



## orbital (Sep 21, 2017)

+

Premium w/o ethanol has been $.80~.90 more than _regular _this past year, far greater discrepancy than a few years ago.
Just today; a bill introduced would end formulated (oxygenated) gas south of me.

Will people in Milwaukee see gas prices go down if this bill passes___ NOPE.


----------



## moldyoldy (Sep 21, 2017)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Mazda Skyactiv-X coming in 2019,, diesel mpg on unleaded
> 
> ...



I am not a motorhead, but this technology seemed interesting. 
here is a report from Car and Driver magazine.


----------



## moldyoldy (Sep 21, 2017)

and the Mercedes Smart Fortwo seems to be having difficulties with engine fires. 
an updated report is here.

My old friends near Stuttgart drive a Smart Fortwo for years with no problems. 
Their oldest son performs the maintenance.
fuel mileage - liters/100KM - are not great, but it only is driven in the city.


----------



## moldyoldy (Sep 21, 2017)

regarding electric vehicles, more specifically electric race cars, here is a nifty quote from Car and Driver. so much for 'quiet electric cars':

"Electric race cars sound like a guy sharpening a dull switchblade in an automatic knife sharpener while riding a high-speed escalator. It is not a sound you ever want to hear from a complex mechanical device. But I’m getting over it....."

The author made no comment about equivalent fuel mileage. check here for the full report.


----------



## Bdm82 (Sep 21, 2017)

moldyoldy said:


> and the Mercedes Smart Fortwo seems to be having difficulties with engine fires.
> an updated report is here.
> 
> My old friends near Stuttgart drive a Smart Fortwo for years with no problems.
> ...


The Porsche GT3s had engine fires as well... but I'd still take one.


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 21, 2017)

moldyoldy said:


> the salesman that sold 3 Subarus into my family told me that his dealership encourages all of their salesmen to drive each of the Subaru models for a while as a demo vehicle. so, the time came for him to try out the Subaru WRX STI 2.5L Turbo 6spd manual. he made it about a mile down the mixed-speed highway, turned around and drove back to the dealership. His words: "that Auto was simply too hot". His personal Auto is an Impreza....


I find that the 2.0T variant is somewhat twitchy at times but manageable. It has 80% of the displacement of the 2.5T in the STI but more like ~89% of the performance. It achieves markedly better fuel economy (I've seen 34 MPG on urban highways) and tolerates regular unleaded gas better. More importantly it was more some ten grand cheaper and missing the STI's shopping cart handle.



moldyoldy said:


> As for electric vehicles, I looked at them more than once in the US and Germany. Even if the rather short range is adequate for the daily drive, in my view the primary deficit of all electric vehicles are the widely disparate charging methods and connection requirements, charge time notwithstanding. Charging needs to be at/near your residence since charging on the road is nearly unavailable because of incompatible charging connections and methods of payment in Europe. I read many (European) driver tales of wasting serious time driving from location to location attempting to find a compatible charging hookup and a payment method that they could use. no, it is not a case of slide a credit card thru a slot and plug in. major problems with charging any electric Auto in Europe. Not sure if charging electric Autos away from 'home' in the US is really any better. A physician told me that there was a single Auto charging post at the hospital he worked at and the same vehicle was always hooked up. my bottom line: hybrid is OK, all electric is not. On the other hand, from what I hear/read, many hybrid Autos in the US do not really obtain better 'fuel' mileage than a normally aspirated Auto w/o a battery pack. The 'hybrid' aspect simply allows a larger vehicle to be accelerated faster.....



_For the US market_, This was an issue last go-round ~15 years ago with 3 competing standards - AVCON, Small and Large Paddle Inductive. There are at least 3 standards I'm aware of today - J1772, CHAdeMO, and Tesla's proprietary standard. But unlike the CA _compliancemobiles_ of the oughties where there were a lot of charge-control electronics were inexplicably in the chargers themselves, modern standards are pretty much just mechanical/electrical interconnect devices that communicate to the car what they're delivering and restrict or cut off power if the vehicle draws too much. As such, Tesla will supply converter cable sets for a reasonable price that handle the mechanical and communications differences - the car can take pretty much whatever AC or DC you throw at it otherwise. I gather that combo J1772/CHAdeMO public chargers are commonplace now. Not sure what the situation is like in Europe, mind you.

I expect 300 miles' range to be commonplace within a few years at a reasonable price - the price of lithium cells has dropped by a factor of 4 in the few years I've been following them with simultaneous marked improvements to energy density, power density, and cycle life.

The prime market for electric autos right now is homeowners or those with access to private parking. But the public charging situation is changing rapidly. Even here in a traditional oil state such as Texas I see public EV chargers a surprising number of places. Suspect the situation is even better on the coastal states where they're more enthusiastic about them.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 22, 2017)

idleprocess said:


> missing the STI's shopping cart handle.



The STi Limited deletes the wing and decals, but yeah.



idleprocess said:


> Suspect the situation is even better on the coastal states where they're more enthusiastic about them.



Lots more charging stations, and they're all still full; electrics are very common here, there's a Tesla X and a Fiat 500e just in my neighborhood alone, some dude in town actually owns a Fisker Karma..


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 22, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> Lots more charging stations, and they're all still full; electrics are very common here, there's a Tesla X and a Fiat 500e just in my neighborhood alone, some dude in town actually owns a Fisker Karma..



I ceased being able to track individual Model S's a few years ago. Leafs and Volts are almost background noise now. See a few BMW i3's and Model X's as well and a Bolt or two has appeared at my office. Dallas surely isn't hardcore red country, but it's hardly blueville so the veritable explosion of these vehicles is a bit curious.

The use case for BEVs is still heavily tilted towards home charging or any other situation where one can assure access to a charger long enough to charge for the next 24 hours.


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 22, 2017)

alpg88 said:


> i've done better, we had a long discussion on Hyundai forum about it. yes you are correct hypermiling is the term. however imo, it is just a fancy word for tailgating, and being a danger on the road.



The last 2-3 hours of an 18 hour road trip in the dead of the night I engaged in this sketchy process because I wanted the trip to end and preferred to avoid a final fuel stop. Followed an 18 wheeler at about 10m and watched the folks' Forrester register some nonsense like ~40MPG every 5 minutes on it's realtime MPG bar graph as we got dragged along in the slipstream at a steady 75MPH.

I will not claim that it was a good plan, but it was an interesting demonstration of the effect.


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 22, 2017)

idleprocess said:


> The last 2-3 hours of an 18 hour road trip in the dead of the night I engaged in this sketchy process because I wanted the trip to end and preferred to avoid a final fuel stop. Followed an 18 wheeler at about 10m and watched the folks' Forrester register some nonsense like ~40MPG every 5 minutes on it's realtime MPG bar graph as we got dragged along in the slipstream at a steady 75MPH.
> 
> I will not claim that it was a good plan, but it was an interesting demonstration of the effect.


have yoo tried to cover the hood in mayo


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 22, 2017)

raggie33 said:


> have yoo tried to cover the hood in mayo



Fluids add resistance; fun fact about mayo though, you can use it to remove the gummy adhesive strip residue left on your windows from the dealer sticker.


----------



## firsttothescene (Sep 22, 2017)

'94 Toyota tercel. 287,000 miles.... still gets 45+ mpg on the highway and 40 city


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 22, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> Fluids add resistance; fun fact about mayo though, you can use it to remove the gummy adhesive strip residue left on your windows from the dealer sticker.



it also great to cover chicken 
with b4 cooking


----------



## Winnowill1984 (Sep 23, 2017)

In my 2009 Altima about 28 on the highway. In my 2007 Malibu about 30. Both have 4 cylinders. The Altima has a bit bigger one and will run circles around my Malibu.


----------



## moldyoldy (Sep 23, 2017)

I have long been interested in MPG and how to drive to achieve higher MPG. Appropriate coasting is still the best method. no 'drafting' on the highway. I have 2 long-distance trucker relatives and they pungently expressed their opinion about this practice. 

I am nominally satisfied with my Outback at 40-41MPG Highway, but then I know drivers with the first Honda Insight (2 seats) at 60-70MPG.... I looked at EVs both in Germany and the US, but EV prices are unreal, normally well above an equivalent $30K. Winter in the northern MidWest exacts a serious energy penalty from any EV! Less so in the Nürnberg area. Hence I gave up after seriously looking at the Gen 1 Prius vehicles, Chevrolet Volts and Bolts notwithstanding. Any Tesla was totally out of my $$ range.

So with that background, this thread provoked me to take the opportunity to check out any Mall of America electric vehicle charging stations. I found two (2) EV charging stations on the 4th level of the huge West parking garage. they both offered a J1772 electrical connection at 120VAC. maybe there was also a DC connection, but I could not remove the charging plug. Payment only via a Chargepoint account - you need your Chargepoint card, or a mobile Chargepoint app, etc. cost? $1/minute or $0.39/KWH. A dollar a minute at 120VAC at about 16A into that size of battery? Aua! 

I live in an apt in Wisconsin - no EV charging reasonable there. If I drive in to the Twin Cities area, I typically put on 100 miles. which is likely a deep-discharge for a pure EV battery, and thereby shorter life. Furthermore, I normally purchase an Auto for 10 years plus, or around 200K miles. no pure EV for me for the next several years, no matter what the supposed MPG is! Hybrid or pure EVs need to mature a lot and the EV purchase price needs to drop significantly before I could possibly be interested.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 23, 2017)

The drafting thing doesn't require tailgating; the effect diminishes over many car lengths, and you can choose whatever distance you're comfortable with knowing you're still upping your MPG. The key is finding a tall vehicle with low clearance, like a city bus, RV, or race trailer - following 2-3 car lengths away will still give you a notable mileage bump thanks to all the air missing above and below your car.



moldyoldy said:


> I know drivers with the first Honda Insight (2 seats) at 60-70MPG



Entirely true thanks to the fact that it's still the smallest of the hybrids by a huge margin - it's exactly the same size as a Miata.


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 24, 2017)

when someone tail gates do the mpg of the vehicle in front get worst mpg?


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 24, 2017)

moldyoldy said:


> I have long been interested in MPG and how to drive to achieve higher MPG. Appropriate coasting is still the best method. no 'drafting' on the highway. I have 2 long-distance trucker relatives and they pungently expressed their opinion about this practice.


It's not the best practice to drive close enough to a truck to realize the savings. ~10m at 75MPH isn't a lot of margin.



moldyoldy said:


> Winter in the northern MidWest exacts a serious energy penalty from any EV! Less so in the Nürnberg area. Hence I gave up after seriously looking at the Gen 1 Prius vehicles, Chevrolet Volts and Bolts notwithstanding. Any Tesla was totally out of my $$ range.


Mere _climate extremes_ will cut into BEV range. Generating a temperature differential is not cheap from a physics perspective. Heated/cooled seats can cut down on the energy expense, but clearly can't do all the work.



moldyoldy said:


> So with that background, this thread provoked me to take the opportunity to check out any Mall of America electric vehicle charging stations. I found two (2) EV charging stations on the 4th level of the huge West parking garage. they both offered a J1772 electrical connection at 120VAC. maybe there was also a DC connection, but I could not remove the charging plug. Payment only via a Chargepoint account - you need your Chargepoint card, or a mobile Chargepoint app, etc. cost? $1/minute or $0.39/KWH. A dollar a minute at 120VAC at about 16A into that size of battery? Aua!


From what I've heard, public charging stations can be like the air compressor at a gas station - routinely abused to the point of constant malfunction and also routinely used as just another parking spot. 

Public chargers are also a conceptual challenge for the market. Should they be treated as a source of revenue or a customer amenity? How should the fee structure be arranged? How much power should be delivered to users? What's the best arrangement to keep their usage efficient - i.e. encourage routine turnover on charger spots?

$1/minute or $0.39/kWH for slow charging is pretty absurd - especially since commercial rates in Minneapolis look to be around $0.087 per kWH. Surprised that one isn't getting 240V / 40A service at that price.



moldyoldy said:


> I live in an apt in Wisconsin - no EV charging reasonable there. If I drive in to the Twin Cities area, I typically put on 100 miles. which is likely a deep-discharge for a pure EV battery, and thereby shorter life. Furthermore, I normally purchase an Auto for 10 years plus, or around 200K miles. no pure EV for me for the next several years, no matter what the supposed MPG is! Hybrid or pure EVs need to mature a lot and the EV purchase price needs to drop significantly before I could possibly be interested.


Short of a private garage - and the means to install a 240V appliance - or ridiculously overprovisioned public chargers, apartments make it difficult to own an EV.

Hybrid batteries seem to hold up quite well. A co-worker of mine with a ~80-mile commute bought a Prius at ~100K miles and now at 300K miles is just now looking at battery pack replacement. That was the NiMH pack, but even the newer Li-Ion versions use the same theory of operation - pack charge levels are managed within a range for long life (and peak power delivery). My co-worker thinks he can get a salvaged low-mileage pack for under $2000.

With the price reductions Li-Ion has been seeing, I suspect that neither Tesla nor GM will have the long-range EV market to themselves for very long. Prices have gone from >$1/W-H to ~$0.25/W-H in a few short years - mostly as a consequence of economies of scale. Suspect there will be additional price drops as the battery industry transitions from supplying the laptop and power tool industries at a _boutique_ level to truly industrial levels of production. LG Chem looks to have won in their deal with GM for the Bolt - they're reportedly charging some $0.39/W-H.

But EV's aren't everything to everyone, simply can't be for the foreseeable future, and anyone that tries to argue otherwise is hard to take seriously.


----------



## Bdm82 (Sep 26, 2017)

idleprocess said:


> It's not the best practice to drive close enough to a truck to realize the savings. ~10m at 75MPH isn't a lot of margin.
> 
> 
> Mere _climate extremes_ will cut into BEV range. Generating a temperature differential is not cheap from a physics perspective. Heated/cooled seats can cut down on the energy expense, but clearly can't do all the work.
> ...



A friend of mine is a Prius owner, technician, and battery pack rebuilder. 
Couple thousand for a good one is by no means a bad deal. But depending on how many cells/modules need replaced and etc, he can rebuild them for less, often much less. It's amazing how much markup is still in in these packs, especially new /oem replacement. 
But as we all know, balanced cells are still needed, so there's labor in rebuilding.


----------



## ssanasisredna (Sep 26, 2017)

Low-mid 30's daily use, 42-43mpg, 70mph cruise in the 2016 family VW Passatomobile.

The toy ... a whole lot less.


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 2, 2017)

This summer has provided the worst mileage ever for my 2002 Prius. I replaced the main battery earlier this year ** with a brand new one, so it's not related to the battery. It's the two months of heat that demanded air conditioning even after dark.

The 2002 model uses the gas engine to drive the air conditioning, even when the battery pack is fully charged. If you are using the AC in 100 degree heat the engine never stops running, even when you are at a stop light.

For the month of August, I got 26 MPG.  As an experiment, I rolled down all the windows and left the AC off for a day. I got better than EPA mileage in town that day simply because the engine came to operating temperature faster and shut off early. But I roasted, so it seems that 26 MPG is OK in those circumstances. I have to wonder what my old F150 would have done with the AC running full blast? It only got 13 MPG under the best of circumstances. 

Dan

** battery replacement was not too bad. Somewhere around $2000 installed by the dealer.


----------



## idleprocess (Oct 2, 2017)

gadget_lover said:


> I have to wonder what my old F150 would have done with the AC running full blast? It only got 13 MPG under the best of circumstances.



Much like mine - highway economy of 12MPG regardless of season. Heat, A/C, neither, windows down or up, loaded down with 500 additional pounds of crap or empty and nearly dry on fuel, old tires, new tires - just didn't move that economy by a readily-discernible degree. 

I did make one possibly relevant concession to economy - didn't drive much faster than 65MPH. It was no rocketship, speedometer stopped at 80, throttle response trailed off not too long after it hit 4th gear, and I knew its brakes were merely _adequate_, so I saw no benefit to driving faster. This did not always endear me to other drivers on Texas' long stretches of 75MPH interstate despite my status as a _*right* lane cruiser_; I would accelerate to 70-75 to pass but otherwise got passed ... a lot. Still cost me ~$120 to make the 4 hours each-way round trip to the folks' house.


----------



## moldyoldy (Oct 2, 2017)

Speaking of trucks, Here are a couple truckers who probably do not care that much about fuel mileage. 
horsepower and torque in the big rigs!
uh, do not ask about the diesel exhaust or which EPA or Euro Norm they meet.....


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 2, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> The drafting thing doesn't require tailgating; the effect diminishes over many car lengths, and you can choose whatever distance you're comfortable with knowing you're still upping your MPG. The key is finding a tall vehicle with low clearance, like a city bus, RV, or race trailer - following 2-3 car lengths away will still give you a notable mileage bump thanks to all the air missing above and below your car.



Many years ago (2005???) a guy with an early Prius did tests on "drafting" trucks. He recorded the impact of driving close to a truck (a car length or two) and then moved back a little at a time, recording the mileage each time. As I recall, there was still significant value to following a truck at several hundred feet.

The other advantage to drafting a truck is that they tend to drive slower and at a steady speed. If you sync your speed to the truck there will be less acceleration and braking. 

Dan


----------



## markr6 (Oct 3, 2017)

Just estimated my 19" Toro push mower to get about 2.4mpg


----------



## orbital (Mar 22, 2019)

+

*update*

nearly 3 years on & my Santa Fe Sport has averaged *27.6 mpg* for every mile driven in that time 
Even amount of highway and city & I don't drive like a wuzz

_Really loose mileage on winter blend gas ect.._


----------



## ven (Mar 22, 2019)

Touareg v6 3.0 T2, drove 272 miles and topped up £92 to full(around a 1/3 to start). £1.30 a litre, works out roughly 18mpg average. Damn those school runs , motorway I can get near 35mpg!


----------



## Paul6ppca (Mar 22, 2019)

I get about 40 mpg Toyota Camry hybrid. Tank average. Over 600 miles per fill up.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 22, 2019)

I recently traded my automatic Jeep Wrangler 4 door which struggled to get 17mpg. Subaru Crosstrek with the 6 speed has been averaging 30 in mainly around town driving. I'm still learning it's preferred shift points, etc. It's nice not having to climb in and out of the Jeep, though it was a cool vehicle.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 22, 2019)

I've never been one to stress over mpg. It's more like how long a tank full lasts in days just because I don't dig on stopping to fuel. 

My current work truck has a smaller tank than its predecessor yet goes at least a day longer between fuel stops. 

Pound for pound they were very similar, yet the 10 speed tranny seems to make it more efficient on the highway. Meanwhile to zero to 60 is fun (as long as you aim it where you wanna go because it's going there in a hurry). 

My '97 Prelude got about 28 mpg on a high mileage motor. Now it burns up zero fuel setting in the driveway soaking up sun rays all day.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 22, 2019)

Other assorted StarHalo MPG posts from over the years:



StarHalo said:


> Well I've said it for some time that if you dimpled an entire vehicle like a golf ball, it'd be more efficient - leave it to the Mythbusters to actually pull it off. Last night's episode featured a 26 MPG clay-coated Ford Taurus that when dimped over the entire body returned 29.65 MPG (yes the baseline was the car already covered in clay, yes the clay removed to make the dimples was placed back in the car), an 11% improvement with no change or modification to the engine, and would be no change in driveability in a non-clay/production body panel model.
> 
> Just as hot-rodders and ricers are glad to tack on all kinds of unique and bizarre add-ons that scream their intentions, I'm quite sure that serious hypermilers (who already drool over the solar panel roof option on the new Prius) would pay handsomely for this treatment on their cars. So if you're interested in being a millionaire next year, start cranking out dimple body kits for the Prius today..





StarHalo said:


> Speaking of bump drafting, a fun story: Back when the first-generation Honda Insight was introduced, they lent a copy to each of the major car magazines and set up a contest; Drive from Columbus to Detroit, most MPG wins. Car and Driver got creative and rigged the back end of a Chevy Suburban with giant RV mudflaps and bungee cords to hold the rear liftgate and swing doors open - driving down the highway with the Insight tucked snugly into this vacuum, the normally 70 MPG Honda averaged 121.7 MPG oo:





StarHalo said:


> modern cars shut off their injectors completely when left at zero throttle in gear - you would use more fuel rolling downhill in neutral (engine idling, using fuel as if it were idling) than if you left the car in gear and coasted down the hill (engine effectively off).





StarHalo said:


> Don't use cruise if MPG is the goal; if you let the car lose a bit of speed uphill and regain it going downhill, you'll get better mileage than maintaining the same speed. And you can do a better job of ensuring there's no downshift than the cruise can.





StarHalo said:


> Question on Quora: *What burns more gas, accelerating as fast as possible to 60 mph (e.g. ~10 seconds) or accelerating slowly (e.g. ~30 seconds)?*
> 
> And the answer from a user with a lot of upvotes from collegiate folk: "A few years ago BMW did some tests to answer this question. They found that accelerating at full throttle, but shifting up at relatively low rpm (2500rpm as I recall) was most fuel efficient. Of course this meant they were using a car with a manual transmission. The reason this is most efficient is that an internal combustion engine is most efficient at full throttle. Using part throttle is just forcing the engine to pull air in through a restriction, which wastes energy. On the other hand, the faster the engine turns the more energy is lost to friction. So there’s a kind of optimum at low rpm but full throttle."
> 
> ...


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 22, 2019)

My 2008 Mazda 3 was 27-ish.

My 2018 Subaru WRX is ... 27-ish. But it's markedly more powerful (at the expense of preferring 93 octane gasoline).


----------



## markr6 (Mar 22, 2019)

I was just going to say something similar.

2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee V6 = 17mpg average highway/city mix.
2015 Jeep Grand Cherokee V6 = 18mpg average highway/city mix.

I can push the new one to 23mph on an easy highway trip with few stops. The old one topped out around 21mpg. Still seems pretty pathetic with no real improvement after 10 years.


----------



## Wonder (Mar 22, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Wonder (Mar 22, 2019)

"'94 Toyota tercel. 287,000 miles.... still gets 45+ mpg on the highway and 40 city"
That is impressive! Are you using non oxygenated fuel?


----------



## nosuchagency (Mar 22, 2019)

varies...


----------



## Tejasandre (Mar 22, 2019)

F150 v8 14.1.


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 22, 2019)

markr6 said:


> I was just going to say something similar.
> 
> 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee V6 = 17mpg average highway/city mix.
> 2015 Jeep Grand Cherokee V6 = 18mpg average highway/city mix.
> ...



Not familiar with the differences between Cherokee at those model years so I can't speak to the economy difference over 10 years.

However the difference between my 3 and the WRX are significant: 
*2008 Mazda 3* 

FWD 
2.3L 4-cylinder engine producing 151HP / 154lb-foot torque
Curb weight of around 3000lb
101HP / 103lb-ft of torque per ton
*2018 WRX*

AWD
2.0L turbo 4-cylinder engine producing 268HP / 258lb-ft torque
Curb weight around 3200 lb
167 HP / 161lb-ft of torque per ton

The WRX is heavier, more powerful _(+60% using a very simplistic metric)_, driven harder, _yet similar economy_ (albeit on premium fuel) is nothing to sneeze at. I'm quite pleased that it's not hovering around 20.


----------



## ven (Mar 23, 2019)

Tejasandre said:


> F150 v8 14.1.




I could and would live with that for my fav truck the f150:naughty:


----------



## RBR (Mar 23, 2019)

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 23, 2019)

Inherited this two years ago when my father died. He was the original owner of this 1974 Chevy 3/4 Ton PU. It's sporting a government sanctioned 230HP 454ci V8. However, they allowed it 360 foot-pounds of toque. 







When recently shopping for new tires, I was surprised to learn tire manufacturers no longer produce the tire size needed to fit the original wheels. Since Red Horse regularly hauls 2,000lbs of pellets, or a yard of crushed rock, compost or topsoil, the 13 year old tires needed to be replaced. So, new wheels were in order. As money becomes available, some body work and paint are also on the list. Hopefully, one day, Red Horse will be loved and cared for by one of our sons. 

MPG? I haven't checked since a friend and I drove it to EXPO 74. Upon finding the environmentally themed World's Fair boring, my friend and I headed to the beaches of California sans word to either of our families. 

MPG? I'm guessing about 10. 

~ Chance 

Addendum: He he. Forgot to mention, Dad allowed his 17 year old son to swap the cam, intake manifold and carburetor for something a little more ..... shall I say, entertaining.  Randy and I, two 17 year olds, approached Spokane at a little over 100mph. Good times. 

Addendum 2.0: We were 17 when we went to EXPO 74. It was a few years later dad agreed to the up-grades. I think they were labeled - Off Road Use Only - at the time. Stupid government intervention!


----------



## Frijid (Mar 23, 2019)

Supposed to get around 25 to 30, but I know it's not getting that. I've got around 105k on the stock plugs, so its lower than that. I planned on changing them around summer, but I'll have to do it sooner now that discovered that the valve pan gasket is leaking, so I'll swap them when that gets fixed.


----------



## ven (Mar 23, 2019)

Very cool CG, i love those US trucks! Just wish our UK roads were wide enough...............oh and fuel was cheaper haha

10/12mpg





22 and 18mpg


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 23, 2019)

ven said:


> Very cool CG, i love those US trucks!



Time to get the kids to school!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 23, 2019)

Thanks ven. Your 4x4 is a good [email protected]@King brute, and I bet the Subaru is a blast to drive. :thumbsup: Do you guys say blast across the pond? Blast = a lot of fun. 

~ CG


----------



## ven (Mar 24, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> Time to get the kids to school!




Yes thats my cuppa tea for sure, WOW , however filling it up would probably bring a heart attack on! Think around $2 a litre for UK fuel price............what ever that is in capacity=


----------



## ven (Mar 24, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks ven. Your 4x4 is a good [email protected]@King brute, and I bet the Subaru is a blast to drive. :thumbsup: Do you guys say blast across the pond? Blast = a lot of fun.
> 
> ~ CG



Cheers CG, yes blast means the same. Not sure what the most common saying would be, i do say and hear "going for a spin" a lot. I am sure it varies in what part of the UK as well, its a small island but sayings/slang and accents vary quite a lot!. Who would think you could drive just 30 or so miles in any direction, and all have a different accent lol.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 24, 2019)

ven said:


> Yes thats my cuppa tea for sure, WOW , however filling it up would probably bring a heart attack on! Think around $2 a litre for UK fuel price............what ever that is in capacity=



The side saddle tanks are real, this truck holds 200 gallons/757 liters of gas.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 24, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> The side saddle tank are real, this truck holds 200 gallons/757 liters of gas.


 
I guess being diesel as apposed to gasoline, the tanks placement isn't a safety concern. I shudder to think of 100 gallons of gasoline being that exposed to t-boning.  Wouldn't think it'd take too long for the other 100 gallons to go BOOM either.

~ Chance


----------



## ven (Mar 24, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> The side saddle tanks are real, this truck holds 200 gallons/757 liters of gas.



Yes i am sure i have seen it on top gear a while back. Today, in your money to brim from empty in the UK, just a mere $1300 ...............


----------



## RBR (Mar 24, 2019)

.....


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 24, 2019)

ven said:


> Yes i am sure i have seen it on top gear a while back. Today, in your money to brim from empty in the UK, just a mere $1300 ...............



Not a big deal if you just spent $50K on a used truck, which is still for sale..


----------



## ven (Mar 24, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> Not a big deal if you just spent $50K on a used truck, which is still for sale..



Oh I don’t know, I would not be happy with filling a tank for $1300 regardless of how much I had spent, be it 100k or even 200k on a car. There is buying a car, then there is running and maintaining one..........

I love it, the f650 is one of my fav big trucks, but no thank you! My head just can’t get around that kind of fuel cost .


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 24, 2019)

ven said:


> Oh I don’t know, I would not be happy with filling a tank for $1300 regardless of how much I had spent, be it 100k or even 200k on a car. There is buying a car, then there is running and maintaining one..........
> 
> I love it, the f650 is one of my fav big trucks, but no thank you! My head just can’t get around that kind of fuel cost .



You're probably looking at around 5 mpg city, so as long as you have 20 gallons in it, you've got a hundred mile range. That would give it nearly the same around town fuel cost as a Bugatti Veyron, but since it's just a common utility truck with a Cummins engine, parts and maintenance would be much easier; this truck would be significantly cheaper to own than most supercars..


----------



## ven (Mar 25, 2019)

5mpg.....wow it’s above my pay grade, even as a Sunday car! OUCH, but I sure love it


----------



## orbital (Mar 25, 2019)

+ 

For a medium size truck,, 
the Chevy Colorado w/ a Duramax diesel *{*from motortrend.com:* our stock diesel Colorado Z71 4x4 achieved an impressive 21.5/31.9/25.2 combined mpg }*
= nice

Parked next to one last summer, dig it for its size/having a Duramax


----------



## ninemm (Mar 25, 2019)

ven said:


> Very cool CG, i love those US trucks! Just wish our UK roads were wide enough...............oh and fuel was cheaper haha
> 
> 10/12mpg
> 
> ...



Handsome Touareg you've got there Ven!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ninemm (Mar 25, 2019)

Oh and getting around 22mpg mixed city/hwy in Winter with my 2014 Honda CRV. About 28mpg in Summer.


----------



## ven (Mar 25, 2019)

ninemm said:


> Handsome Touareg you've got there Ven!! :thumbsup:



Thank you ninemm, really enjoying the nice chilled drive of the auto again. Cost me a few £ though, air con needed sorting which led to other jobs(new condenser then power steering cooler refurbed, then low pressure pipe alone was £190 and a VW only part!). Front of car off twice, head lamps, bumper,grill..........all the rad, intercooler(one of as 2)oil cooler, power steering cooler all together:shakehead)£907 later i have climate again, good for Nala and kids for summer. Then another £700 on boots, next is wheels refurbed. Not to mention my road tax has gone up from £300 a year to £585!. Then i need to decide on roof box or trailer, as Nala takes the boot, no room for our gear lol. Maybe i need a van! 

Hopefully my mpg will save a little over the subaru.............not too sure yet though haha. It is better on motorways as it seems to return 30-35 ish.


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 25, 2019)

got another car, honda pilot, 3,5lv6, awd, i get 23mpg


----------



## ninemm (Mar 25, 2019)

ven said:


> Thank you ninemm, really enjoying the nice chilled drive of the auto again. Cost me a few £ though, air con needed sorting which led to other jobs(new condenser then power steering cooler refurbed, then low pressure pipe alone was £190 and a VW only part!). Front of car off twice, head lamps, bumper,grill..........all the rad, intercooler(one of as 2)oil cooler, power steering cooler all together:shakehead)£907 later i have climate again, good for Nala and kids for summer. Then another £700 on boots, next is wheels refurbed. Not to mention my road tax has gone up from £300 a year to £585!. Then i need to decide on roof box or trailer, as Nala takes the boot, no room for our gear lol. Maybe i need a van!
> 
> Hopefully my mpg will save a little over the subaru.............not too sure yet though haha. It is better on motorways as it seems to return 30-35 ish.



I always admired the Touareg for its looks but the maintenance fears kept me off and maybe for good reason! Haha We just installed a hitch on my CR-V for camping/travelling. Can tow a small trailer or just put a luggage carrier off the back. That way the dogs have more room in the "boot"


----------



## blah9 (Mar 25, 2019)

We've recently become an all-Honda family. My wife has a 2014 CR-V as well. And we decided to sell my Jetta and get the new Civic Si which we both are very pleased with. We're getting right around expected mpg on the highway - 39 or so, and I'm not sure exactly what we're getting around town, somewhere in the 20's I'd imagine, hopefully on the high end haha. Definitely a fun car for us as it's the most sporty car either of us has owned!


----------



## ninemm (Mar 25, 2019)

blah9 said:


> We've recently become an all-Honda family. My wife has a 2014 CR-V as well. And we decided to sell my Jetta and get the new Civic Si which we both are very pleased with. We're getting right around expected mpg on the highway - 39 or so, and I'm not sure exactly what we're getting around town, somewhere in the 20's I'd imagine, hopefully on the high end haha. Definitely a fun car for us as it's the most sporty car either of us has owned!



Oh nice! The new Si is a pretty sweet car. Glad to hear you're enjoying it. Other half picked up a 2012 Audi S4 recently so that has been a fun car to rip around in for sure... :devil:


----------



## blah9 (Mar 25, 2019)

ninemm said:


> Oh nice! The new Si is a pretty sweet car. Glad to hear you're enjoying it. Other half picked up a 2012 Audi S4 recently so that has been a fun car to rip around in for sure... :devil:



Thank you! And the S4 is definitely awesome, have fun!


----------



## Lumen83 (Mar 25, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> Don't use cruise if MPG is the goal; if you let the car lose a bit of speed uphill and regain it going downhill, you'll get better mileage than maintaining the same speed.




Correct me if I am wrong, but according to the laws of physics aren't both scenarios exactly the same in terms of energy expenditure and therefore mpg, unless you are braking on the other side of the hill to bring your speed back down? My cruise control does not apply brakes to bring the speed back down to the set cruising speed. So If I maintain my speed going up a hill, when I'm coming back down the other side of the hill I travel a longer distance until the car needs to burn fuel again than if I let the car slow down while going uphill.


----------



## ven (Mar 25, 2019)

ninemm said:


> I always admired the Touareg for its looks but the maintenance fears kept me off and maybe for good reason! Haha We just installed a hitch on my CR-V for camping/travelling. Can tow a small trailer or just put a luggage carrier off the back. That way the dogs have more room in the "boot"



Yes, there are not too many here in the UK , say compared to range rovers and x5's. The latter 2 were ruled out when looking for a larger family bus. X5's with a random 5 or 6 found, MOT failures pretty much year on year, all similar suspension problems. Range Rovers are a real nice place to sit! Parts not too crazy, but of course electrical issues seem pretty common and can run up high bills. The v8 diesel is the one to get on the RR for a good balance of mpg and performance, v8 petrol's are expensive to feed in the UK. 

VW as a manufacturer is not the best here in UK, not sure USA side. But damn, VW have a huge following here in the UK with the camper vans and golfs etc etc. Tregs are expensive if you use a dealer, good local specialists are a must! That £900 bill would have been well over £2k if it would have gone to VW..............no thanks. Oils and waters are expensive, have to be VW spec and correct. Nipping to a petrol station for coolant or general oil is a no no. So i bought what i need in case of any future top ups. 

It was a close call, i was actually close to an S4 avant, but again as much as i love a 4.2 v8, the fuel cost would be crazy for my miles(and i dont do much, 7k to 8k a year). But its the difference in dollars of Treg being $50 and and S4 around $90 a week. So best part of $400 a month in fuel i can not justify any more. The v6 Shogun which was heavily modified got 10 ish, back when petrol was 80p a litre, it still cost me an arm and a leg!. Now its 50p a litre more, almost double...............

Hondas certainly have a strong following here in the UK, reliable and decent dealerships . 



blah9 said:


> We've recently become an all-Honda family. My wife has a 2014 CR-V as well. And we decided to sell my Jetta and get the new Civic Si which we both are very pleased with. We're getting right around expected mpg on the highway - 39 or so, and I'm not sure exactly what we're getting around town, somewhere in the 20's I'd imagine, hopefully on the high end haha. Definitely a fun car for us as it's the most sporty car either of us has owned!



Great family cars, reliable and dont cost the earth to repair. Well in fact, most repairs will be things like bulbs and brakes haha.


----------



## torchsarecool (Mar 25, 2019)

That shogun is (was) an awesome looking beast ven. 
I can't bear to sell my v8 discovery 2. It does around 10-12mpg. So I just bought myself a honda 110cc scooter for £1100. A realistic 120mpg it should have paid for itself in savings within a year just on the work commute alone


----------



## ven (Mar 25, 2019)

torchsarecool said:


> That shogun is (was) an awesome looking beast ven.
> I can't bear to sell my v8 discovery 2. It does around 10-12mpg. So I just bought myself a honda 110cc scooter for £1100. A realistic 120mpg it should have paid for itself in savings within a year just on the work commute alone



Very nice, yes 10mpg is painful for sure. Iirc I was spending £250-£300 a month in fuel back then. With the Subaru it was closer to £150 a month. 

Tbh I never entertained a diesel , in fact I will go as far as saying I hate them. Noisy, dirty.......yes hateful. But for a large SUV , the Cayenne was either a 3.2 v6 petrol(so mid teens) Or the 4.5 no doubt single figures, on top of that Porsche part prices. One advert bosting how he had spent £24k over 3 years ended that choice fast! So derv was looking more and more likely unfortunately. After test driving an A6 avant- Quattro , my opinion changed some, very quiet and smooth. Not the old truck engines and pajero 2.5/2.8’s I had driven anyway. 

The Treg is very nice to drive, if this becomes a money pit, will repair , sell and yes try another I like it that much. It has size, comfort and quite pokey at around 8s to 60 and over 130 top end. More than I need anyway, if anything I just waft around like a grandad haha. No pipe and slippers yet, unless a vape mod and flip flops count! Saying that, last Friday I had a speed awareness course for the first time in 26 years of driving......that was Subaru related though in my defense .

Always liked the discos, hence the RR option which I admit was the choice up to getting a Treg. No regrets yet, but time will tell on that. Still not ruled out anyway..........love the look and interior. 

Still not got my 911 yet, that will be happening in the next 10 years. Even if it is a weekend boy toy, it will be happening 100% . Obv not a new one, but that I will have at some point. 

Quite a few in work have bikes, odd scooter as well. One thing I regret and done nothing about......my bike license. Who knows, I must be due a midlife crisis :devil:


----------



## torchsarecool (Mar 25, 2019)

I always thought VW's were reliable?
Looks pretty cool, 8s to 60 isn't too shabby. 

In the end Big cars with big engines always equals big bills though. Even unavoidable costs like road tax and tyres etc, just nuts.

I think full bike license next for me to.
Something like a bandit 600cc. 0-60 sub 4 seconds, 50mpg, £200 per year insurance. Makes sense to me


----------



## markr6 (Mar 26, 2019)

ninemm said:


> That way the dogs have more room in the "boot"



Haha, boot. I'm actually learning a lot watching all these UK shows on Netflix. Boot/trunk is a good example.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 28, 2019)

Accidental post


----------



## ven (Mar 29, 2019)

markr6 said:


> Haha, boot. I'm actually learning a lot watching all these UK shows on Netflix. Boot/trunk is a good example.




"pop the bonnet" which is opening the hood!


----------



## vadimax (Mar 30, 2019)

Nissan X-Trail T31 2.5L — 19.8 mpg average:


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 30, 2019)

Recently traded for a 2019 rogue sv. Went from around 14-15mpg to 28.


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 1, 2019)

I had my most disappointing mileage last month. I normally can get 50+ mpg on the freeway in my 2002 Prius. * Last month I got 27 MPG on a tank of gas. The circumstances were abnormal. It was a 500 mile trip from sea level over several passes that went to 4000 feet and back down again. That's usually good for a few MPG loss, but not 20! What conspired against me was that I was traveling north into a very strong headwind Judging from large trees bent sideways and flags out flat it was more than 30 MPH. The speed limit was 70 MPH and I was running 5 to 10 over that to make a deadline. The tires were old and stiff; that can drop a few MPG too.

I made the same trip this month and averaged 44 MPG. I stayed at the speed limit, new tires, no headwind to speak of. Not bad for a 17 year old car with 161,000 miles on it.

Dan*


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 1, 2019)

it's amazing 17 years first gen hybrid still runs, i have not seen 1st gen Prius for quite a few years. kudos to you for keeping it running for so many years.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 1, 2019)

Our 2009 STS gets about 17MPG. The V8 likes to drink, but it makes me smile every time it does. It's been driven about 1,800 miles a year since purchasing it three years ago. We don't have a daily commute, otherwise we'd need something much more economical.


----------



## ven (Apr 2, 2019)

Love V8’s, very nice CG. In the UK, that colour reminds me of the sun burnt orange 

17mpg is not actually that bad for a large luxury motor. Little expensive here in the UK to run at around $2 a litre though.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 2, 2019)

And then some states have to go and ruin the aesthetics with front license plates 

Looking good!


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 2, 2019)

Digital license plates are legal in Cali now; they not only display Amber Alerts but they'll also show "STOLEN" if you report your car stolen..


----------



## ven (Apr 2, 2019)

Now that is a cool idea starhalo. I presume anti theft measures are built in.........I can foresee expense! 

Yes plates get stolen in the UK , used on similar vehicles (stolen).


----------



## ninemm (Apr 2, 2019)

Wow Starhalo I had not seen those before! Super cool...wonder if it'll ever get adopted by other states


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 2, 2019)

ven said:


> Love V8’s, very nice CG. In the UK, that colour reminds me of the sun burnt orange
> 
> 17mpg is not actually that bad for a large luxury motor. Little expensive here in the UK to run at around $2 a litre though.


 
Thanks ven. At just under 4,000 pounds it's not a light car. 17mpg isn't bad considering the weight and that the 320hp V8 loves to be exercised. The Northstar's 0-60mph time of 5.9 seconds works well to get me out of the way of younger Subaru drivers. 



markr6 said:


> And then some states have to go and ruin the aesthetics with front license plates
> 
> Looking good!


 
Yep! It kinda reminds me of a big ole bugger hanging out the nose. Other than that, it's really a nice [email protected]@king car.


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 3, 2019)

do those digital plates include tracking devices?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Apr 3, 2019)

alpg88 said:


> do those digital plates include tracking devices?



Does a bear do-do in the woods? Big brother knows everything. Soon to be replacing the Easy-Pass system in states that approve tax per mile and time of day transit like NYC just had authorized by the governor. 

Government never saw a tax they didn’t like.


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 3, 2019)

NoNotAgain said:


> Does a bear do-do in the woods? Big brother knows everything. Soon to be replacing the Easy-Pass system in states that approve tax per mile and time of day transit like NYC just had authorized by the governor.
> 
> Government never saw a tax they didn’t like.


so is there a tracker in a digital license plate? ezpass is very different, i have one for 20 years. and no, ezpass is not being replaced with HUT, nor it apples to private cars. i live in nyc, so thanks for the laugh


----------



## orbital (Jun 20, 2022)

+

*27.4 mpg *

For every mile driven in the last six years in my 2017 Santa Fe Sport.
_(bought in March 2016 when the '17 model just became available)_

>>> Ethanol free gas & Mobil1 5~30 the entire time in it.


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 20, 2022)

13.8 on a good day.


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 20, 2022)

Back when I worked from the office some ~30 miles away >90% highway driving I could average ~27.5 MPG in my 2018 WRX. These days my efficiency is appreciably lower (low 20s) but I'm also putting ~20% of the mileage down.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 20, 2022)

All of them


----------



## orbital (Jun 20, 2022)

+

I should have said total *Combined * or _total averaged mpg_, for that entire time ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SCEMan (Jun 20, 2022)

Now that the weather has warmed up, I'm getting 45-46 mpg in mixed driving with a 21' RAV4 Hybrid XSE.


----------



## 3oni (Jun 21, 2022)

About 14 city and 22 highway, and these days it's a _really_ good thing I don't drive that much.


----------



## 3_gun (Jun 21, 2022)

94 Tracker 24.5 over the last 3 tanks. 84 Magna 39.1 over last 3 tanks.


----------



## ampdude (Jun 21, 2022)

I don't drive my Blazer these days because the gas mileage is just too terrible. The engine on my old truck blew up back in April, maybe that was a blessing. I only drive the Blazer once a week maybe just to keep the mechanical parts on it in good shape. Luckily I have a Sunfire that gets pretty decent mileage, so I drive that most of the time now. And I walk a bit more these days as well. I only buy premium, so I've been paying $5.30 lately. That hurts, even with my little car.


----------



## KuanR (Jun 21, 2022)

9.8L/100km or 24MPG for the entire tank. If I go all the way to the bottom I get 650miles/1085km per tank.


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 21, 2022)

ampdude said:


> I only buy premium, so I've been paying $5.30 lately. That hurts, even with my little car.


You only put premium gas in a Sunfire?
Do you have the LG0 motor or some other motor requiring premium?


----------



## ampdude (Jun 21, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> You only put premium gas in a Sunfire?
> Do you have the LG0 motor or some other motor requiring premium?



No, I just don't ever put ethanol in any of my vehicles and it does seem like I do get better mileage with 91-92 (haven't seen 92 in years) premium when I keep track. I don't mind using 89 non-ethanol though when I find it. I just feel like I might be getting screwed with a mislabeled dispenser though even if I go for the non-ethanol 89 when I can find it, so I heir on the side of caution. Non-ethanol 87 is hard to find around here these days.


----------



## Mister Ed (Jun 21, 2022)

27ish.


----------



## turbodog (Jun 21, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> You only put premium gas in a Sunfire?
> Do you have the LG0 motor or some other motor requiring premium?



Not many engines actually _require_ premium. Some recommend it, but having to run it is another matter. Anti knock sensors combined w/ timing adjustments let most engines run regular w/o damage. MPG might suffer a tiny bit but this more than offsets the fuel cost difference.

But mpg? Anywhere from 17 (truck) to high 20's (newest car).


----------



## brachypelma44 (Jun 21, 2022)

In the colder months, high 30s. In the warmer months, low 40s. Toyota Camry Hybrid.


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 21, 2022)

ampdude said:


> No, I just don't ever put ethanol in any of my vehicles and it does seem like I do get better mileage with 91-92 (haven't seen 92 in years) premium when I keep track.


Short of making a ~30 mile round trip to the closest station that sells ethanol-free gas this isn't an option for me (nor most DFW region residents). I _have_ considered it for the generator fuel stash since that sits around for some period of time.

There's some sense to avoiding ethanol for older vehicles sensitive to it _if it's convenient_ - I recall that injectors from early 90s tend to eventually fail on a steady diet of ethanol-additive gasoline. Some small engines (i.e. lawnmowers, weedeaters) are also sensitive to it. But if you're regularly going out of your way or paying a significant premium for ethanol-free gas the better solution may be to obtain a vehicle/equipment that's not sensitive to it.



turbodog said:


> Not many engines actually _require_ premium. Some recommend it, but having to run it is another matter. Anti knock sensors combined w/ timing adjustments let most engines run regular w/o damage. MPG might suffer a tiny bit but this more than offsets the fuel cost difference.


Best I can tell the era of V6s and V8s absolutely mandating 92/93 largely ended more than a decade ago. Modern ECUs _(using 20+ year old semiconductor processes no less - zing!)_ can adapt to lower octane gracefully with minimum impact to performance. There are some exceptions of course, but these tend to be top-end performance vehicles and even then more of an owner expectation issue than a technical requirement for the engine: losing that last 10-20% of performance would be _disappointing_.

The WRX's manual unambiguously recommends 92/93 ethanol however it will run on 87 - the one time I tried it there was a slight performance hit but an appreciable economy penalty to the tune of <25MPG (turbo engine so this isn't all that surprising). Can't say I noticed a difference the few times I've tried 93 on various other vehicles - '95 Ranger 2L, '96 F150 5L, '03 Ranger 3L, '08 Mazda3 2.3L. Although I did let the F150 sit for to the point that the gas nearly went bad and had to pump the tank - put in a tank of 93 _and several subsequent doses of techron_ and it did OK.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 21, 2022)

My truck gets 15 around town, 18 on the highway. Wife's Jeep does a bit better but not much.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 21, 2022)

I guess the proper answer nowadays is..... Not enough.


----------



## alpg88 (Jun 21, 2022)

Got another car, Honda passport, same engine as Honda pilot i had before, but instead of 6 speed auto i now have 9 speed auto, and it actually gets worse gas mileage than the pilot, 1-1.5mpg less, same route, same driver. the car is a bit shorter and lighter, but pilot had 18 inch wheels, passport has 20 inch, i think they are the reason i get less miles.


----------



## ampdude (Jun 21, 2022)

These days I don't have to go out of my way to far to avoid ethanol gas. A lot of people don't like it. Some stations around here even have signs up "NO ETHANOL". What I try and avoid are the pay at the pump stations. I don't feel like I need to be treated like a criminal, and I like to wash my hands after I use the gas pump, and not touch my wallet while I'm pumping gas.


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 21, 2022)

ampdude said:


> These days I don't have to go out of my way to far to avoid ethanol gas. A lot of people don't like it.


No shortage of DFW area residents that don't like it either, however availability is ... sparse. Of the core cities in the state, Austin has four locations, Corpus Christi three, Dallas none, El Paso none, Fort Worth none, Houston two, McAllen none, and San Antonio bafflingly _twenty-one_.

After the station that's 15 miles away the next closest stations are >30 miles away. I could catch some on a trip to the folks' house along I-30 easily enough but that's not exactly a routine occurrence. It's just not important to me anyway - short of the couple jerrycans I keep around for the generators - and none of the stations I've looked at sell ethanol-free gasoline from major refiners.


----------



## ampdude (Jun 21, 2022)

Jerry cans got to expensive for me to buy and keep gas in. And it's a pain filling up a vehicle with them. Especially when you're trying to not scratch your paint. I tried the plastic gas can route a few years ago, but you know they have those stupid valves on them now. Just not worth it.

If things are so bad I can't have enough fuel to leave the house for work, I'll stay at home and defend my turf. I'm not really too worried about my CC bills or latest car insurance payments when the bombs start dropping. I'm more concerned about my water and food supply.


----------



## aznsx (Jun 21, 2022)

Everything I've driven for 45 years (since '75) has started with a '3' (except for 1, which would fall short by 1-2). So when I looked at this thread yesterday, I did a quick g-search on a lot of the (XXX) I see around me every day and this is the first result I got. Looks like most start with a '1', and the few '2s' barely clear the bar. It's 2022 (I think, although you'd never know). When it comes to the petrolene 'crisis', as long as people are driving that stuff, I can't possibly drive fast enough to make the problem worse, nor can I possibly drive slow enough to help fix it. As long as people want to drive stuff laden with the weight of things like motors to close the trunk for them, etc., etc, some of them will have to help fix the problem - I can't. Looks like the 'hybrid' revolution has so far only enabled the automakers to to keep churning out swinemobiles (which so many want), while still making their CAFE numbers. It's not fixing the problems. Also, while I'm guilty of digging horsepower myself, I'd like to see a graph of average HP output of passenger vehicles over the last 30 years. The numbers over the past decade have become astonishing. A lot of vehicles need to go on a serious diet.






Gas Mileage of 2022 Standard SUV 4WD


Gas Mileage, greenhouse gas emission, air pollutant emissions and of model year 2022 Standard SUV 4WD vehicles




www.fueleconomy.gov


----------



## jimjonas9384 (Jun 22, 2022)

We need to convert our vehicles to solar energy to get rid of such MPG and fuel isues.


----------



## turbodog (Jun 22, 2022)

jimjonas9384 said:


> We need to convert our vehicles to solar energy to get rid of such MPG and fuel isues.


Canada would like a word with you.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 22, 2022)

Back in 018 when the truck was new the average was 22. I drove it to and from at an average of 45mph commuting and it was parked when not in use.
By 2020 it was down to 16 from all of the idling required while running electrical stuff and short, in city commutes.
2022 it was down to 13.9 but has improved some because of more, longer commutes and less idle time.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 22, 2022)

jimjonas9384 said:


> We need to convert our vehicles to solar energy to get rid of such MPG and fuel issues.


If you have a house, just buy a Plug-In.
Everyone else will have to make due with a hybrid.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 22, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> View attachment 29235
> 
> Back in 018 when the truck was new the average was 22. I drove it to and from at an average of 45mph commuting and it was parked when not in use.
> By 2020 it was down to 16 from all of the idling required while running electrical stuff and short, in city commutes.
> 2022 it was down to 13.9 but has improved some because of more, longer commutes and less idle time.


Yeah, my kids used to get terrible mileage on their cars. They had short commutes to work or school, they used remote start and let the engine idle in the driveway for at least 15 minutes so it would be warm and comfy when they get in on a cold winter morning,(at which time they would be getting ZERO mpg), and they were heavy on the gas pedal.

Now some cars, shut down at traffic lights, or when stuck in traffic, and restart when prompted to save fuel.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 22, 2022)

First time I drove the 018 that feature engaged and I thought the truck had broken. I was setting at a red light thinking "piece a junk aint even got a hundred miles and already broke".... I soon learned how to disengage the feature.

I wear gloves in my truck in winter. I start it, walk about 100 feet and put the nieghbors paper on the porch then go if the windows are clear. If not it runs while I scrape the windows. The Mrs starts her car from the living room if it isn't programmed to start at X time.


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 22, 2022)

_*Upside of living in the sunbelt*_: winters are rarely cold enough that warming up the car is a routine consideration
_*Downside of living in the sunbelt*_: ~six month summers are boiling hot and idling nearly all vehicles to run the AC is ... ineffective at peak heat of the day


----------



## ledbetter (Jun 22, 2022)

If you’re worried about mpg and gas prices, you bought the wrong vehicle. And like most Americans, think bigger and faster is better when sitting in traffic going 35mph. The car and oil companies have duped you before and they’re bound to do it again. When oil prices go down, they sell big and powerful for high prices and we buy them. If you don’t need your truck for work or tow a boat every weekend, you own a truck because you think they’re cool, tough, whatever. Well, now you pay for the privilege. Americans are finally catching up with the rest of the world realizing oil is expensive and only the rich drive big, wasteful vehicles. If you love your 15mpg vehicle as much as the tv commercials say you do, stop complaining. If you think you’re less of a man because you drive a civic or a Prius, you got other issues not covered in this thread. I’ve owned Exxon stock for over 20 years, and it’s finally paying off. Thanks gas guzzlers!


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 22, 2022)

I've got a set of truck nuts hanging off the hitch of my lifted truck. 
It creates drag and reduces fuel economy. 
I run in tow/haul mode whether I'm hauling or not. 
Trucker Life ain't for everyone


----------



## greatscoot (Jun 22, 2022)

21MPG avg combined driving.


----------



## ledbetter (Jun 22, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> Trucker Life ain't for everyone


Ain’t that the truth. Tough way to make a living. I mean the real ones, not the weekend warriors.Saw two fatal crashes of semis in the last6 months going off highways, no other cars involved. I realize it would only cause more inflation but conditions and pay of truckers should be improved in this country. Is everybody just waiting for driverless everything and the person in the truck will be the robot’s helper. ? Maybe this post should be in supply chain thread.


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 22, 2022)

ledbetter said:


> Ain’t that the truth. Tough way to make a living. I mean the real ones, not the weekend warriors.Saw two fatal crashes of semis in the last6 months going off highways, no other cars involved. I realize it would only cause more inflation but conditions and pay of truckers should be improved in this country. Is everybody just waiting for driverless everything and the person in the truck will be the robot’s helper. ? Maybe this post should be in supply chain thread.



The industry has a huge shortage of drivers. 
And the drivers that are in the industry are placed on restrictions that are tough to overcome...which leads to foolish decisions being made. 
Over the road trucking is a challenging job and lifestyle. 

California is proposing emission controls at the port and a majority of the semis on the road can't pass. 

When semis have to move towards these environmental restrictions the most lucrative business in the world will be roadside mechanic because manufacturers have yet to design a diesel that can go 100,000 miles without emission issues. Brokers will make a ton, too, because they will have to be the one that finds another semi to go pick up the load that's on the side of the road.


----------



## turbodog (Jun 22, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> The industry has a huge shortage of drivers.
> ...



There are plenty of CDL holders. Churn in trucking is incredibly high.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 22, 2022)

My next vehicle is likely to be a SUV that has a driver's seat that sits high. I woud much prefer to tool around in a little sports car, but there are things to be considered.

1. Crumple zones:
I currently drive a Grand Marquis. It has huge crumple zones, that makes it one of the safest cars on the road. Sports cars do not have large crumple zones.

2. Large, full size cars, and SUVs can carry more people, and cargo that a little sports car.

3. Even full size cars sit low enough that they are more aerodynamic than SUVs, but they also sit low enough to cause the driver to be eye level with the headlights of many trucks, and SUVs.

Therefore my next car is likely to be an SUV, which is not as fuel efficient as some sports cars, or regular cars, but will sit my eyes above the blinding lights of many oncoming vehicles.


----------



## ledbetter (Jun 22, 2022)

turbodog said:


> There are plenty of CDL holders. Churn in trucking is incredibly high.


Over 90% annual turnover with pay about half in real dollars compared to 1980. What‘s the saying? “Progress is the improved means to an unimproved end.”


----------



## turbodog (Jun 22, 2022)

Poppy said:


> My next vehicle is likely to be a SUV that has a driver's seat that sits high. I woud much prefer to tool around in a little sports car, but there are things to be considered.
> 
> 1. Crumple zones:
> I currently drive a Grand Marquis. It has huge crumple zones, that makes it one of the safest cars on the road. Sports cars do not have large crumple zones.
> ...



IIRC, you are wanting a minivan. They rate at the top for collision survivability. SUVs are tippy also.

One of my vehicles is an s2000. You don't drive it for practicality.


----------



## turbodog (Jun 22, 2022)

ledbetter said:


> Over 90% annual turnover with pay about half in real dollars compared to 1980. What‘s the saying? “Progress is the improved means to an unimproved end.”



Working condition, compensation, etc are valid topics. But there's no shortage of CDL holders in general.


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 22, 2022)

turbodog said:


> Working condition, compensation, etc are valid topics. But there's no shortage of CDL holders in general.


Let me rephrase…people with the skill and experience wanting to do the job.


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 23, 2022)

Poppy said:


> My next vehicle is likely to be a SUV that has a driver's seat that sits high.



Once you go high it’s hard to go back. 
My wife has a lifted suv. You can’t get her back into a smaller vehicle. She had a OBS Suburban on 35” but she didn’t care for it that much. 

We built a lifted Samurai together…that was fun.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 23, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> The industry has a huge shortage of drivers.
> And the drivers that are in the industry are placed on restrictions that are tough to overcome...which leads to foolish decisions being made.
> Over the road trucking is a challenging job and lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Drivers get treated like garbage. The restrictions placed on them are simply insane. Is it any wonder there's a shortage? I'm surprised it's not worse. 

Remember a few short decades ago when California passed laws that actually made sense? I recently bought a 2AAA LED Mini-Mag in one of their presentation boxes. Still a great way to gift someone a light, especially in a color they really like; other than black. What do I see on the bottom of the box?.... _"According to California Law: This product contains...."_ I live in NYC. I don't care about California's laws made by mentally diseased individuals who should be locked away in asylums instead of California's capitol building. Would have taken forever to get that stupid label off. Apparently its attached with industrial strength glue. Luckily awhile back, a subscriber on my main YouTube channel pointed out how incredibly well nail-polish with acetone works on adhesives. 

Simple soltion for dealing with California. Don't ship there. Hear me out. Trucking companies make a Public Announcement refusing to ship there, and why. One month, maybe two. Watch how quickly those moronic regulations are repelled in exchange for ones grounded in reality. During that time, horrific hyper-inflation. Nothing coming in! The ports? Sure. But trucks are still needed to get those containers moved within the state. Industries in the state need trucks to move their products too. When gas reaches $925.oo a gallon, no Blue collar workers are going to come into work. Zero EVs being shipped into California. After that, the trucking companies can ask, "Willing to be reasonable, now?" Then just tack on a fee for the revenue lost during that one or two months.


----------



## turbodog (Jun 23, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> Once you go high it’s hard to go back.
> My wife has a lifted suv. You can’t get her back into a smaller vehicle. She had a OBS Suburban on 35” but she didn’t care for it that much.
> 
> We built a lifted Samurai together…that was fun.



Wasn't samurai rebadged as mitsubishi monterro?


----------



## Dave_H (Jun 23, 2022)

Funny how car companies rate "mileage" as litres/100km (in Canada). Larger number means less good which is counter-intuitive. I don't track closely but use km/litre which is equivalent to MPG. It varies by season.

Dave


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 23, 2022)

Dave_H said:


> Funny how car companies rate "mileage" as litres/100km (in Canada).


Most of the world uses _energy per unit distance_ while the US seems stand largely alone in using _distance per unit energy_. I've seen passionate arguments both ways and it seems to boil down to having embraced whichever standard one's grown accustomed to.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 23, 2022)

idleprocess said:


> Most of the world uses _energy per unit distance_ while the US seems stand largely alone in using _distance per unit energy_. I've seen passionate arguments both ways and it seems to boil down to having embraced whichever standard one's grown accustomed to.


Also doesn't help that car companies rate MPG the way flashlight companies rate lumens. Both over-promise. Neither held accountable to tell the truth.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 23, 2022)

idleprocess said:


> Most of the world uses _energy per unit distance_ while the US seems stand largely alone in using _distance per unit energy_. I've seen passionate arguments both ways and it seems to boil down to having embraced whichever standard one's grown accustomed to.





Monocrom said:


> Also doesn't help that car companies rate MPG the way flashlight companies rate lumens. Both over-promise. Neither held accountable to tell the truth.



It's because the United States of America is so gloriously large.


----------



## orbital (Jun 23, 2022)

+

Rolling resistance of tires is a huge factor in mpg.








_Lots-o-resistance ^^^_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 24, 2022)

Honestly, I drive this automobile so little and enjoy it so much when I do, I couldn't care less about the MPG. Red Pony is rated by SPG. Smiles Per Gallon.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 24, 2022)

what car is that chance? its sharp looking


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 25, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> View attachment 29344
> 
> 
> Honestly, I drive this automobile so little and enjoy it so much when I do, I couldn't care less about the MPG. Red Pony is rated by SPG. Smiles Per Gallon.


I took a serious look at the Mitsubishi Mirage G4 (company's fancy way of saying the sedan version). Great MPG. The sedan version isn't bad looking. Has a couple of unexpected features. Very affordable. Extremely easy to get financing. Still a sub-compact so easy to park anywhere. Then I took a look at the 0-60 numbers....

13 seconds flat. Now I get it, some might not realize what that means. Very first car I ever owned was a 1998 Ford Escort sedan. Bought used. Had it tested at a shop one day. 0-60 in 13 1/2 seconds. Perfectly fine as a commuter vehicle in the city, driving on city streets only. On the highway or expressway, it couldn't get out of its own fast enough. Definitely not fun white knuckling it down the entrance ramp to the expressway when everyone already on it is doing 70 mph.

I'll be replacing my sporty sedan in a year or two. But yeah, I can't go back. I'd feel dead inside. Got to have those smiles and thrills.


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 25, 2022)

Monocrom said:


> I'll be replacing my sporty sedan in a year or two. But yeah, I can't go back. I'd feel dead inside. Got to have those smiles and thrills.



You’re going to love your 1 ton dually with 1,000 ftlbs of torque


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 25, 2022)

kerneldrop said:


> You’re going to love your 1 ton dually with 1,000 ftlbs of torque


Got to have a lockable trunk. Just too used to it. 🙂
Have to have some practicality.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 25, 2022)

raggie33 said:


> what car is that chance? its sharp looking


 
Thanks, raggie. It's a 2009 Cadillac V8 STS. They were loaded with every option except dependability.


----------



## hsa (Jun 25, 2022)

It's surprising how many Cadillacs you see at the drag strip. Racing!


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 25, 2022)

Monocrom said:


> Have to have some practicality.


There’s a lot of truth to that as it relates to duallys. I didn’t realize how the little stuff adds up…no more drive thru food places or car washes, parking close to anything, turning around.

Sure you can get a short flat bed, but you better have a mouth piece in while driving it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 27, 2022)

The cruise liner QE 2 gets six inches to the gallon.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 27, 2022)

Not many MPG but when you hit the throttle you'd better aim right 'cause you're going there in a hurry.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 27, 2022)

i cant wait to we have a ev dragster that can beat a gas one lol


----------



## orbital (Jun 27, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> Not many MPG but when you hit the throttle you'd better aim right 'cause you're going there in a hurry.


+
*
approx. 4 ~ 5 gallons per 1/4 mile 





*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## raggie33 (Jun 27, 2022)

wow that engine must move a lot of air to get that fuel mixture right


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 28, 2022)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The cruise liner QE 2 gets six inches to the gallon.
> 
> View attachment 29393


6 inches?? Doubt that'll impress the ladies. They *really* care about fuel economy.


----------



## alpg88 (Jun 30, 2022)

Nowadays it is not the size that matters, it is the amount $$


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 30, 2022)

I think they'd care about both.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 30, 2022)

I thought of this thread today when this




flew past going 85 in a 60 zone. 

Then later I saw this……




That is a portion of a digging bucket for an excavator at a rock quarry.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 30, 2022)

Guess we should exclude Work Trucks that help their drivers make money. But that top pic., looks a bit too clean to be something that does actual work on a daily basis.


----------

